# upgrade from Graef CM800...?



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

nowt wrong with the Graef CM800 for my espressos ....so far

in a few month have a big (dont ask) birthday milestone, and family suggested a grinder NO MORE than £200 - new or used...









would a Sage Smart Grinder Pro™ be an upgrade.??..........thanks


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi John

You might want to drop Coffeechap a pm nearer the time and ask what he got around your budget as will get more for your money with a 2nd hand commercial than new,quite suprisingly so (had a few shots from a macap m7 that were very nice, 75mm burrs, beefy motor too)

John


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A Sage Smart™ would be an upgrade, but not a huge one™.

It's difficult to get a gift of a S/H grinder, as really you need to buy yourself™ but it would get you more bang for your buck.™

™


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Only thing i would recommend is a eureka mignon.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Or a second hand Mazzer Super Jolly from coffeechap. That would be an upgrade!


----------

